
Was the Art of S-Town Worth the Pain? - mful
https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2017/04/was-the-art-of-s-town-worth-the-pain/522366/?single_page=true
======
mful
There is something voyeuristic about how the creators portray the subjects in
the story. For most of the subjects, they signed off the same way that anyone
signs off on being portrayed in any piece journalism (I presume). But for John
B, a lot was revealed about him posthumously, which I think we have good
reason to believe he wanted to keep private; he explicitly glossed over (lied
about?) aspects of his life, like "church", implying that he did not want to
publicize this side of him.

At a higher level, I wonder if the fact that this is more narrative, more art,
changes what the signoff requirements should be.

